#  Chat Ecke >   Euer Lieblingssong! >

## Kaeks

Heiho! 
Was mich mal interessieren würde, welchen Song ihr zurzeit am liebsten hört? Also meine Favoriten sind zur zeit:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2NEU6Xf7lM  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02_NLgATkv0 
Nu will ich mal eure vorschläge hören  :bravo_2_cut:

----------


## Christiane

Ich habe keinen bestimmten Lieblingssong. Aber bei Queen, Nickelback und Metallica wird das Radio bis zum Anschlag aufgedreht.

----------


## Stine

Das ist meiner momtentan:  http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=DTy3WA0Pq8M 
Den laut im Auto - Garantie auf Gänsehaut hoch zehn  :Grin:

----------


## Kaeks

Queen find ich auch super *freddie leeeeeeeebt*
Ansonsten bin ich der absolute Die Ärzte (auuuuuuuuuuuuuuus Berlin) Fan.
Und ich LIEBE Musicals! 
@Stine: Der ist auch richtig schön... *entspann*

----------


## Muschel

Immer und immer wieder: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWo-51v-SFA

----------


## Patientenschubser

*Alles andere ist Kindergeburtstag.....*

----------


## Kaeks

hehe AC/DC... dagegen wirkt der rest wirklich wie ein kindergeburtstag!
Aber dafür bin ich wohl noch ein bissel zu jung... wenn dann das hier:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4yG0QE9ce3U

----------


## Patientenschubser

AC/DC lässt sich steigern......

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Nicht mehr neu, höre es aber immer noch gern.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lnv47orMiUs

----------


## Lotti

Diese Sängerin geht mir immer tief unter die Haut.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdZM5...eature=related

----------


## urologiker

> AC/DC lässt sich steigern......

 Steigern geht so:          
und wenn man das Level mindestens halten will...           
Aber okay, ein satter Ohrwurm, aber irgendwie zu kurz geraten:

----------


## Kaeks

@Lotti:
Die ist echt gut... da fällt mir gerade ein, ich hasse die band "silbermond" überalles! aber diese coverversion ist der hammer:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6n6y_toNr6U 
@urologiker: 
Schräge Kombination =)

----------


## Pianoman

Mein derzeitiger Favorit:    *If You Open Your Mind Too Much, Your Brain Will Fall Out (Take My Wife)*  If anyone can show me  one example in the history of the world of a single Psychic  who has been able to prove under reasonable experimental conditions  that they are able to read minds  And if anyone can show me  one example in the history of the world of a single Astrologer  who has been able to prove under reasonable experimental conditions  that they can predict future events by interpreting celestial signs  And if anyone can show me one example in the history of the world of a single Homeopathic Practitioner  who has been able to prove under reasonable experimental conditions that solutions made of infinitely tiny particles of good stuff dissolved repeatedly  into relatively huge quantities of water has a consistently higher medicinal value  than a similarly administered placebo  And if anyone can show me one example in the history of the world of a single spiritual person  who has been able to prove either logically or empirically the existence of a higher power that has any consciousness or interest in the human race or ability to punish or reward humans for there moral choices or that there is any reason - other than fear - to believe in any version of an afterlife  *I will give you my piano, one of my legs, and my wife*  *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFO6ZhUW38w*

----------


## Brava

Meins ist zur Zeit ein Oldie http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2IR4NnHDjg

----------


## Justitia

Mein Favorit gegen mögliche November Depri: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=HAh9IIHVb7c  
Jack radics - No Matter   :dance_clap_leg_up:   :dance_3_7:   :dance_clap_leg_up:   :dance_3_7:  
MfG Justitia

----------


## spokes

Könntet ihr einfach mal dann Interpret / Songtitel dazu schreiben? Dann muss man nicht immer dieses **** Youtube bemühen...  Phillip Boa & the Voodooclub Fine Art In Silver 
bzw. die ganze Platte: 
Fine Art on Silver (Singles Collection)  http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=-7UPhvHbskY

----------


## Kaeks

Echt schöne Songs dabei! =) 
Mein neuester Lieblingssong stammt vom Farin Urlaub Racing Team - Insel:  http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=LSnd3UluZiQ 
hach... der Arzt meines Vertrauens =P

----------


## Justitia

Etwas reggae bei trüben Wetter tut mir auch ganz gut. (eine Insel wäre natürlich auch nicht verkehrt)  http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVArC_klWEI    10CC - Dreadlock Holyday  http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=DNT7uZf7lew    Men at work - Down under

----------


## Justitia

Für die nun etwas besinnliche Zeit:
George Winston,  "Remembrance"  http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=OOL7cw_JN0A

----------


## wheelchairpower

Ich finde OneRepublik mit Apologize  und Say (All i need) super!
Aus 1989 von Tony Carey mit Room with a view
Maria Mena mit All this Time
Reamonn mit Through the Eyes of a Child 
und ganz viele mehr!

----------


## Filliz

hallo Leute  
Im Moment mag ich das Lied, welches meine Tochter im Gesangsunterrich singt. 
Es heißt: More than words   http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=kt7L4X4li_k 
viel Spaß beim Reinhören 
Alles Gute 
Tanja

----------


## StarBuG

Peter Fox - Haus am See

----------


## Stine

> Es heißt: More than words

 Das ist sooooooooooooooo schön!!! :yes_3_cut:

----------


## Kaeks

> Es heißt: More than words

 Das ist wirklich toll! Wie alt ist denn deine Tochter?
Und Peter Fox ist sowieso super  :yes_3_cut:  
Liebe Grüße,
Kaeks

----------


## Filliz

Hallo Kaeks 
Meine bzw. unsere Tochter ist 15 Jahre, wir im Mai 16 und geht in die 10. Klasse. Unser Sohn ist 12 Jahre. 
Außerdem singt unsere Tochter den lieben langen Tag, wenn sie das nicht gerade macht, zeichnet sie wie verrückt, mit vorliebe Mangas. Mein Profilbild ist auch von ihr. Es stellt Nora Tschirna (Keinohrhasen) mit dem Keinohrhasen dar.
Weitere Bilder kann man sich ansehen unter http://animexx.onlinewelten.com/fana...eichner=307281. Dürft ihr ruhig mal reinschauen. 
Bis bald
Tanja

----------


## Kaeks

> Weitere Bilder kann man sich ansehen unter http://animexx.onlinewelten.com/fana...eichner=307281. Dürft ihr ruhig mal reinschauen. 
> Bis bald
> Tanja

 Wow! Kompliment an deine Tochter =) Sieht wirklich gut aus und Nora ist übrigens sehr gut getroffen!  :bravo_2_cut:  
Liebe Grüße
Kaeks

----------


## mupfel

Okie - finde diesen Thread echt interessant - man sagt mir immer, mein Alter und mein Musikgeschmack würden nicht zusammen passen  :Grin:  - finde das echt doof  :Angry:  
Hier ein paar Beispiele:  http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnAKUauvayc  http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=VxveZv01R4o  http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=0xyxtzD54rM  http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=BWRjZiXILDM 
ach und da gibt es noch sooooo viele mehr  :Zwinker:

----------


## mupfel

:WOW:   finde gerade per Zufall die live-version von given up - die Jungs sind einfach klasse:  http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=VqHaHE...eature=channel

----------


## Filliz

Hallo zusammen 
Ich habe seit kurz vor Weihnachten einen neuen Lieblingssänger.
Josh Groban.
Ein Lieblingslied für alle, die Hoffnung brauchen oder auch nur einfach träumen möchten.
Zu finden unter http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=jOBcwJ...eature=related 
Viel Vergnügen 
Tanja

----------


## Küken

Jack Raddics ist natürlich wirklich kult und das richtige für schlechtes Wetter.... 
Das ich auf abgefahrene Musik steh, wissen die meisten ja schon :-) Daher mal bissl was anderes, deutschen Indierock und Pop...  *TempEau - Mädchen aus Greifswald* (manchen mag es bekannt erscheinen, ein Teil davon war damals Selig) http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=mfnyn4A1LKI  *Karpatenhund - Gegen den Rest* http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=GoE3lrfT7sI

----------

